

C as a programming learning language - varrojo
http://www.alejandrosegovia.net/2010/02/09/c-as-a-programming-learning-language/

======
jff
That's how I felt when I was taught Java in CS 1-3. We used Emacs in the first
quarter, then switched to Eclipse in the second. I found that Eclipse
obfuscated the process--I was never really sure where files were and what was
running--so I switched back to Emacs.

As for the language itself, everybody is always forgetting that languages
aren't "imperative, functional, or object-oriented", they're imperative or
functional, with the option to apply object orientation on top of them. It
seems to me that many people put the cart before the horse, so concerned that
we understand the concepts of classes and inheritance that they brush over the
important stuff: the functions and the data.

